# Upgrading to Pellet Smoker



## rbundy84 (Feb 13, 2020)

Somewhat of a newbie with smoking, as I have been using a Masterbuilt Electric smoker for the past few years, and wanting to expand into something better.  I dont want to break the bank (under $1,000), and have been looking at Traegers and Green Mountains. Thought I would ask in here as you all know much much more than I do regarding smokers. Any help would be appreciated.  Looking for something under $1,000 which will connect to WiFi that is relatively simple to set up and use. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 13, 2020)

Couple to research.
Rec Tec Stampede (own)
Grilla Grill Alpha


----------



## bregent (Feb 13, 2020)

I'd take a look at the Weber Smokefire EX4 over Traeger or GMG. It's new and reviews are just starting to come in, but so far it looks really good.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 13, 2020)

Rec Tec!


----------



## flagriller (Feb 13, 2020)

Rec Tec  IMO  better specs than the rest of them, well worth the $$$


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 13, 2020)

ive been eyeing the CampChef woodwind sg 24 with side kick (propane searing attachment).


----------



## rbundy84 (Feb 13, 2020)

Which of the Rec-Tec models is the best for a family of four with the occasional BBQ/party?


----------



## sandyut (Feb 13, 2020)

Rec Tec!  Got my bull over a year ago - love it!  KILLER CS too.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 13, 2020)

rbundy84 said:


> Which of the Rec-Tec models is the best for a family of four with the occasional BBQ/party?


RT 700!  I went from a 14" WSM to the RT 700 Bull, I fill it all the time.  jerky wings ribs - you need the space.


----------



## tander28 (Feb 13, 2020)

saltysandman said:


> ive been eyeing the CampChef woodwind sg 24 with side kick (propane searing attachment).



I've got a CampChef Woodwind SG 24 with the Sear Box attachment. Gotta say I absolutely love it so far, though to the OP, it is a much dryer environment than the MES30.


----------



## rbundy84 (Feb 13, 2020)

To those saying Rec Tec, is there a difference between the 590 and the 700 besides just size and cost?


----------



## sandyut (Feb 14, 2020)

rbundy84 said:


> is there a difference between the 590 and the 700 besides just size and cost


I think they use all the same components/controllers etc.  My best guess is size and thus cost.  But I would go big.  before using my 700 - I thought i would never fill it.  I fill it all the time and then added the large shelf.  it get full then making wings and jerky (stuff that is laid out all over) OR brisket and then adding a pan of beans at the end and doing a pile o ribs all at once.  the extra room is dreamy!

Buy once cry once....


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 14, 2020)

You could check but I think the bull is only 6" longer is about the only difference in size. Few hundred $ difference


----------



## rbundy84 (Feb 16, 2020)

After doing some heavy research the last few days, I think I’m between a Camp Chef Woodwind and Rec Tec 590, but still torn between the two:

- Both seem to have amazing customer service
- I don’t really have the need for the “sear box” attachment as I have a Weber Genesis propane grill for any searing needs, so I wouldn’t get one from Camp Chef with one of these 
- Both have great reviews on this website and others, however I have yet to see one negative review for Rec Tec

 I am ruling out the new Weber pellet as I dont want to be a guinea pig, and as much as I love my Weber grill, the cleanup for the smoker appears to be a hassle (I can’t imagine cleaning all of the “flavorizer bars” after smoking a pork butt.

Anything I am missing?


----------



## mike243 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ahigh heat burn off would work the same as the gas grill imo, if prices are close go with the longest warranty is what I would do.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 16, 2020)

Coin flip. I think either would be a great unit.


----------



## nchapelheel (Feb 16, 2020)

I have a GMG Daniel Boone and it works very well. However.....very little smoke flavor until I started
using LumberJack pellets. I found them on sale at Dick's sporting goods, ( they sell Camp Chef too)
I tried all the other pellet brands I could get within 100 miles. LumberJack works the best. I also use the pellet tube from Amazn.


----------



## rbundy84 (Feb 20, 2020)

After doing some research, I think I am now between the Camp Chef Woodwind 24 and the Grilla Grills Silverbac, my biggest concern is the WiFi aspect of the Silverbac, and there is not a dealer around me who has the Silverbac so I am basically purchasing blind. The reviews seem outstanding and appears the owner/customer service of Grilla seem exceptional as well.

Is not having a WiFi function a deal breaker for some?


----------



## jdhogfan (Mar 18, 2020)

rbundy84 said:


> After doing some heavy research the last few days, I think I’m between a Camp Chef Woodwind and Rec Tec 590, but still torn between the two:
> 
> - Both seem to have amazing customer service
> - I don’t really have the need for the “sear box” attachment as I have a Weber Genesis propane grill for any searing needs, so I wouldn’t get one from Camp Chef with one of these
> ...



I'm in the exact same spot as you 
R
 rbundy84
 . I've been a BGE owner for 12+ years and loved every minute of it.  To be honest though, I'm looking for something that requires a little less hands on attention. I've been researching hard for 2 weeks now. My closest smoker buddy has a Yoder 640 but I'm not in the 1500.00 smoker range .. he tells me rectec hands down. I've Narrowed it to the rectec 590 and the CampChef WW 24 wifi.

I've cooked on a LARGE BGE for my family of 4 for many years  and tha'ts 250 sq inches of cooking space so the 590 having 590 sq inches (upgradeable to 780 with the second shelf) is PLENTY for me. Everyone always says get the 700 ... but it's just overkill for me (i originally owned an 1100 sq foot stick burner and never filled it up).

My priorities in order are WIFI, PID Controller, smoke taste and SS construction. Everything i've read has RecTec on top on all of these categories. I know some people disagree (safety issues) , but being able to fire up my grill while I'm at the ballpark and have it hot and ready for me to start cooking when I get home is a bid deal for me. I can't do that with any wifi controller except the rectec.

I thought hard about the CC WW24 WIFI , solely because of the cleanout option and the sidekick ... however i've seen too many videos about people cooking/searing using grillgrates and a griddle directly in the rectec... i just don't need it. I'll take the 4 year warranty and superior wifi controller and customer support and get the RECTEC 590.

My buddy with the yoder won't say it but he may have a bit of buyers envy seeing that he could have gotten most of the benefits with a rectec.

I'm just waiting for a price break or discount and I'll pull the trigger immediately on the 590.

JD


----------



## kstone113 (Mar 19, 2020)

Rbundy - not sure why you decided to go against the Rec Tec 590.  I own the Bull so just to be clear, i'm biased Rec Tec guy but always hear great things about the Stampede.  For me, I wanted the little bit more space and I also liked how the Bull looks more like a grill with the hopper in the back and not like a typical pellet grill/smoker.  Some people feel the opposite of that which is fine.  
But of those 3 you have mentioned, go with the Rec Tec.  No company touches Rec Tec's customer service.  I see countless times where people just post a question on a facebook group(which Rec Tec customer services monitors) and they get a call or email about their issue without even reaching out.  Rec Tec almost always goes above and beyond  to help their customers.  
I won't knock CampChef.  I hear good things about the company and their products but they don't compare quality wise to Rec Tec.  I have a friend with two Woodwinds and he wishes he has a Rec Tec.  But CampChef does get the job done.  

Quick note - A year ago I got the Rec Tec Bull.  I've LOVED every minute with it.  I came from a long time Weber Genesis gas grill and the past 3 years having a vertical propane smoke hollow smoker.  My weber grates were starting to rust.  I wanted a grill/smoker that could "almost" do it all.  I've been so happy with my decision.


----------



## noahbaine21 (Mar 19, 2020)

rbundy84 said:


> After doing some heavy research the last few days, I think I’m between a Camp Chef Woodwind and Rec Tec 590, but still torn between the two:
> 
> - Both seem to have amazing customer service
> - I don’t really have the need for the “sear box” attachment as I have a Weber Genesis propane grill for any searing needs, so I wouldn’t get one from Camp Chef with one of these
> ...


I am in the same boat.  I'm torn between which to buy.


----------



## rbundy84 (Mar 19, 2020)

Update - I bought the Camp Chef 36 woodwind and love it!


----------



## jdhogfan (Mar 19, 2020)

rbundy84 said:


> Update - I bought the Camp Chef 36 woodwind and love it!


Why did you end up going CC over RT?


----------



## rbundy84 (Mar 19, 2020)

A few reasons:
- Cost was cheaper and a few options I like, like the slide out ash dump, pellet dump, and the Slide n Grill
- Probably the biggest reason - I bought from a local BBQ store and was actually able to see the Woodwind in person putting my hands and eyes on it prior to purchase rather than buying directly from the manufacturer


----------



## jdhogfan (Mar 19, 2020)

i agree the ash clean out is nice, by buddy that has a yoder tells me it's not a huge deal however.

I do agree with you that it's nice to see with your eyes before buying. Thanks for sharing your input, hope you enjoy your smokin'.

JD


----------



## iconic (Mar 30, 2020)

rbundy84 said:


> A few reasons:
> - Cost was cheaper and a few options I like, like the slide out ash dump, pellet dump, and the Slide n Grill
> - Probably the biggest reason - I bought from a local BBQ store and was actually able to see the Woodwind in person putting my hands and eyes on it prior to purchase rather than buying directly from the manufacturer


Good luck on your choice.  I am in almost exact position.  Upgrading from Masterbuilt electric to a pellet.  I also have a Weber Genesis gas and 22 Kettle.  I have the usual suspects on my list, CC WW (24), RT (590), and Grilla.  Having heckuva time deciding.  

With the Weber gas I really don't need the CC Sear/Sidekick so that knocks it down a bit in my eyes.

For RT I don't like the venting on the 590 which makes it difficult to cover in winter.  Their internet presence (videos and such) are kinda a slight turn off as I really like to learn from that stuff.  Lots of rah rah but not much info.

Grilla just has a smaller presence overall but seems to build a good unit.

Decisions, decisions.  Think I'd pick the one that does the best job flat-out smoking but that's hard to quantify.


----------



## rbundy84 (Mar 30, 2020)

iconic said:


> Good luck on your choice.  I am in almost exact position.  Upgrading from Masterbuilt electric to a pellet.  I also have a Weber Genesis gas and 22 Kettle.  I have the usual suspects on my list, CC WW (24), RT (590), and Grilla.  Having heckuva time deciding.
> 
> With the Weber gas I really don't need the CC Sear/Sidekick so that knocks it down a bit in my eyes.
> 
> ...


 If Grilla had WiFi, it would have made my decision much more difficult. I know it isn’t a necessity but it is very convenient being able to adjust the temp and smoke level away from the grill.


----------



## iconic (Mar 30, 2020)

rbundy84 said:


> If Grilla had WiFi, it would have made my decision much more difficult. I know it isn’t a necessity but it is very convenient being able to adjust the temp and smoke level away from the grill.


Very true.  Wifi isn't at top of my list - as long as I have quality wireless thermometer - but when comparing grills, features, prices, it matters.

Still happy w your choice of the CC?


----------



## rbundy84 (Mar 30, 2020)

iconic said:


> Very true.  Wifi isn't at top of my list - as long as I have quality wireless thermometer - but when comparing grills, features, prices, it matters.
> 
> Still happy w your choice of the CC?


I love it! I used it 4 times last week and plan to use it more this week. It is a beautiful machine.


----------



## sweetride95 (Mar 31, 2020)

The RTs have larger pellet hoppers. I always hated having a bag with 3-4lbs of pellets left over. 
Little things like hopper size and wifi I didn't know I needed until I had it.
The 590 exhaust have zero effect on smoke performance. They do make fitting up a winter jacket next to impossible though.


----------



## donsell (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm also evaluating pellet smokers.  I'm coming from a Pit Barrel Cooker which I love, but I've learned a lot and want something with more control.  I've pretty much decided on the RT 590.  I have some Amazon cards burning a whole in my pocket and they offer a deal that comes with 200lbs of RT pellets.  I've read pellets make a difference.  What are your thoughts on RT Pellets?


----------



## jmtyndall (Apr 6, 2020)

rbundy84 said:


> If Grilla had WiFi, it would have made my decision much more difficult. I know it isn’t a necessity but it is very convenient being able to adjust the temp and smoke level away from the grill.



Doesn't help now, but Grilla released a video about their upcoming WiFi controller. Should be out in time for people making their buying decisions this fall.


----------



## swdcon (May 23, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Rec Tec!


Made in CHINA.


----------



## Glock9x19 (May 25, 2020)

swdcon said:


> Made in CHINA.


----------



## JWFokker (May 27, 2020)

Unfortunately that's pretty much the case until you get into $1500+ cookers. Even if they're assembled in the US, most are still using Chinese manufactured parts.


----------



## sandyut (May 27, 2020)

I focus on the quality of the product.  



JWFokker said:


> Even if they're assembled in the US, most are still using Chinese manufactured parts.


 that is very true!


----------

